# Cider not carbonating



## Eviriany (5/10/16)

Hey guys,

Bit of an odd "first post" but it's really driving me nuts and I just have to ask.

Using a http://mangrovejacks.com/products/mangrove-jacks-craft-series-apple-cider-pouch (or other flavors) kit, I make the cider, let it stop fermenting (temp is controlled at the required temp), add flavor, etc... and bottle - 2x drops per 750ml flip top. 

Let it sit for about ~6 weeks iin my cupboard, usually ambient around 10-15 degrees (yay tassie), fridge it, and it seems every time i pop it there is such a minimal amount of fizz and obviously, flat cider is not all that great...

Tried a few different ways, fresh bottles, done all the different ways of cleaning (with / without the special cleaning additives from most brew shops, straight hot water / boiling water etc...) always rinsing them again before bottling, as they sit for a while because I just refresh my stock each time I empty a bottle, and make a new batch when i have ~36 available.

At my wits end, I absolutely LOVE how my cider tastes! First batch went PERFECTLY and was absolutely amazing, every batch since has been on the decline 

Figuring my only option is going to be a kegerator of sorts with CO2 gas to carbonate vs using drops and bottles... which is slightly upsetting as ~150 bottles wasn't a cheap investment.

Anyone have this experience? how did you solve it? do I need to try harder for temperature AFTER bottling? i'm not sure how to fix this... I take pride in my product, and this is upsetting me that it's really a rubbish drink and I can't share it.

On a positive note - Did a batch of ginger beer in the middle and if anything it's taken all the fizz from 3 batches of cider - It's almost over-carbonated, following the exact same routine. And it tastes absolutely beautiful!

Thanks in advance for any / all help!


----------



## earle (5/10/16)

Possibly too cold to carbonate with that yeast. Try putting a few bottles in a warmer spot for a few weeks and see if that does the trick.


----------



## indica86 (5/10/16)

More priming sugar?

My ciders take ages to bottle carb too.


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles (5/10/16)

indica86 said:


> More priming sugar?


If he was happy with the carbonation level in the first batch, the problem is not the sugar level.

Per the suggestion above, it's probably the interaction of temperature and yeast. You could test this by doing a batch and adding a champagne (PDM) yeast like EC1118 at priming, it will happily ferment out at 12 degrees.


----------



## indica86 (5/10/16)

Perhaps the first was bottled early? 
It appears the first was an anomaly if all the others have been no good.


----------



## decr (6/10/16)

Hey Eviriany,

Tassie climate is fantastic for ciders (doing some lagers too) at ambient temps. I've done maybe 7 23l cider batches down here and it's great. I have used ec1118 for every batch and primed with juice instead of dex/drops, worked fine with each and every bottle.

So if yours isn't carbing is the yeast still around or did it drop down and you bottled clear cider? (No yeast no fizz) I can't comment on the yeast you used as I have no experience with cider kits but like others said check the temp. Mine carb up in a few days... which is great!


----------



## Airgead (6/10/16)

No experience with the kits but my guess would be the temp being too cool for the particular strain of yeast being used. I'd guess it's some sort of ale yeast and would struggle at 10-15c. It's unlikely that there isn't enough yeast to carb it up. Even clear cider will contain more than enough suspended cells to multiply and carb.

It could maybe be something in the kit. You mention a favour addition, I wonder whether that contains some stabiliser like sorbate/sulphite that is preventing the yeast from multiplying? They may do that if the flavour thing contains sugar to get a sweeter end product. 

Is there a difference between the batch that worked and the ones that didn't? Was the first a straight cider and the others diferent flavours? 

The other thing to look at is the bottle seals. Are your crown seals (or whatever you are using) actually sealing? If not they will let all the carbonation escape. Ahhh... It's flip tops. The rubber seals on those will wear after a while. Try new ones? Unlikely but could be. 

Most likely it's the temp. As someone said, try leading them somewhere warmer for a week or two. Ciders can be slow to care because cider tends to be much lower in nutrient than beer so the yeast takes longer to get going again.


----------



## Airgead (6/10/16)

Oh yeah, one other thing you could try is to take the kit right out of the equation and try a batch based off plain apple juice. There are plenty of threads on here discussing Aldi cider.

Or being in the apple Isle, see if you can get your hands on some freshly pressed juice (not really the right season... Might have to wait a few months) and try that?


----------



## Eviriany (7/10/16)

Thanks so much for a huge amount of replies! Might have to try and warm the bottles - Obviously i'd imagine my current batch is... well borked i guess - And try with the next one.

Identical kit between my first and my most recent (both Apple) so eh... All bottles are / were new, and are still less than 6mo


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (7/10/16)

10 - 15C says it to me maybe. Most bottle conditioned beers/ciders benefit at being stored at 18C+ so maybe yours being below that have caused the yeast in the bottles to drop out of fermentation. You haven't killed them so they should just get going again when the weather warms them. i would not give up just yet on this batch. Just my rustic 2c.


----------

